# Best dubstep!



## Axelbro (Mar 25, 2010)

This is some awsome stuff if you like dubstep!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_VFU4dKsr8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2TOdvr8QY&feature=related


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 26, 2010)

hahha nicee.. the du-wop dubstep cover... Mr Postman was kickass



Check this.. *MR. OIZO*! Love this shit. 

[youtube]Kv6Ewqx3PMs[/youtube]

*&&&*

[youtube]6-EcasIakX4[/youtube]


----------



## hitch420 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dubstep-mini-mix

FREE DOWNLOAD 320kbps


----------



## passitman (Apr 2, 2010)

* Radikal Guru - Strong Dub *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYFxM3d16e0

and

Bar 9 - smoke stack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_M0JXq4XOc


----------



## dankantorNorCal (Apr 2, 2010)

Olliez-Fortunez ............#1 of 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCDUdxgD1QQ


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2010)

you guys aren't serious are you.

sounds like a three year old on a fisherprice. 


i consider myself pretty open to all music. this is not.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 2, 2010)

[youtube]_hLrsmipwmA[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 3, 2010)

[youtube]ANaXKeKsTWo[/youtube]


Check this fdd. No one can deny this badass fuckin' beat!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> [youtube]ANaXKeKsTWo[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Check this fdd. No one can deny this badass fuckin' beat!!!!





i'm trying really hard.

just not getting it.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at least you try..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> lol at least you try..


i love music.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H3HYBUD0Z4
you might like this one Fdd2blk lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H3HYBUD0Z4
> you might like this one Fdd2blk lol



aaacckkkk, it's just so annoying. makes me want to run head on into a wall, for some reason.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> aaacckkkk, it's just so annoying. makes me want to run head on into a wall, for some reason.


That's it! now you feelin' it! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> That's it! now you feelin' it! lol


i was starting to think that. maybe i do get it.


----------

